# Putting up the flag



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice video, Ken. We fly the flag proudly at our house.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Nice video, Ken. We fly the flag proudly at our house.



Same here...


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2015)

We don't do that over here. Does Canada and NZ and Australia all do it too?Is it 'young' countries that tend to fly the flag more?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 9, 2015)

Ken, thanks for that great video!!  Says so much about what we have to be thankful for as Americans.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Oakapple, some Canadians fly the flag outside their houses, however most do not.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 9, 2015)

I never see the Canadian flag on private residences here except on official buildings or on the Canada Day holiday; my apartment building flies the flag then.  We're proud of our country, but we don't feel to display the flag on our homes, clothing or headgear except maybe in special circumstances.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I never see the Canadian flag on private residences here except on official buildings or on the Canada Day holiday; my apartment building flies the flag then.  We're proud of our country, but we don't feel to display the flag on our homes, clothing or headgear except maybe in special circumstances.




Go to Arizona, Florida or Texas  between December and April. There are more Canadian flags flying on RV,s and campsites than are flying in all of Canada!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Interesting that we would fly our flags elsewhere, but not at home.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2015)

A few people have flag poles in their front yards in OZ but most do not. It's hardly necessary to fly your own national flag when you are in your own homeland.

When I was a youth leader at an outward bound group we would have a flag ceremony at the beginning and end of each meeting and also every morning and evening when we were on camp.

I really object to people flying the flag like a piece of bunting. 
It should not be flown 24/7 unless it is floodlit at night.

My father's casket was draped in the Australian flag which is another reason I don't like to see it appropriated by people who have no idea how to treat it.
I'm not happy about people who drape themselves in the flag either but it is commonly reproduced on tea towels and beach towels.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 9, 2015)

One thing Canadians wouldn't think of doing is wear the national flag on their head.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

I have never seen anyone wear the maple leaf as a head covering either.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2015)

This is not how you fly the flag







Neither is this


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice springer spaniel...


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Go to Arizona, Florida or Texas  between December and April. There are more Canadian flags flying on RV,s and campsites than are flying in all of Canada!



_Ah, yes ... the "snowbirds".  

Trust me, tho' living in Arizona for 25 years and now in Texas, I started life just on the U.S. side of the border across from Winnipeg, Manitoba.  I do remember, vividly!, snowdrifts up to a second-story window and blizzards so heavy folks got lost and died, etc.  If I were still living in that area, I'd be a winter-time "snowbird", too!_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 11, 2015)

Rocky said:


> _Ah, yes ... the "snowbirds".
> 
> Trust me, tho' living in Arizona for 25 years and now in Texas, I started life just on the U.S. side of the border across from Winnipeg, Manitoba.  I do remember, vividly!, snowdrifts up to a second-story window and blizzards so heavy folks got lost and died, etc.  If I were still living in that area, I'd be a winter-time "snowbird", too!_



.................


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 11, 2015)

As a new member to this site,  I hate the idea of being so controversial - but I feel I must...

The only time I have been able to fly my country's flag,  the Union Jack,  was in Florida as a snowbird for 16 years.   Every winter,  it fluttered freely alongside of the Stars and Stripes and the Maple Leafs.   There were also a group of houses that flew the French Canadian flags.   We were all so proud of those flags,  and we respected each others.

At the American shows,  games  and meetings,  when everybody stood up and placed their hands on their hearts as they took the Oath of Allegiance or listened to the Star Spangled Banner,  I stood with them out of respect.  

Alas,  where I now live,  I dare not fly the flag - it would be ripped down within minutes.   I cannot remember the last time I stood to attention for God Save the Queen since leaving the Royal Air Force.

In the past twenty or thirty years,  patriotism and national pride has gone down the pan in the UK.   Only the 'oldies' remember the stirrings in our hearts when we sang 'Jerusalem'.
... A curse on PC......


----------



## Bee (Sep 11, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> As a new member to this site,  I hate the idea of being so controversial - but I feel I must...
> 
> The only time I have been able to fly my country's flag,  the Union Jack,  was in Florida as a snowbird for 16 years.   Every winter,  it fluttered freely alongside of the Stars and Stripes and the Maple Leafs.   There were also a group of houses that flew the French Canadian flags.   We were all so proud of those flags,  and we respected each others.
> 
> ...




Is it because you live in Wales that you say the Union Jack would be ripped down if you flew it???? because here in England I know many people that fly the Union Flag from a flagpole in their gardens.

Sorry but I strongly disagree with you as far as National pride and patriotism has gone down the pan, it is still all around me and you are wrong about Jerusalem only stirring the oldies hearts.

The video is three years old and as you should know the Proms attract both young and old in the audience.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 11, 2015)

You have answered your own question in the first sentence,  Bee.....

I practically lived for the Halle Orchestra when I lived in Manchester,  and have spent many years at the Proms.   That was why I mentioned Jerusalem...

When schoolchildren can no longer wear a cross because it would offend other pupils,  when Christmas decorations are considered offensive to other people,  when political correctness is pushed down our throats at every opportunity,  when we no longer have the rights of self expression that we once had,  then we are losing our national identity and pride.   I am British,  I am a monarchist,  and I am proud.   I am not a European,  I am British.

I dare not say more.


----------



## Bee (Sep 11, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> You have answered your own question in the first sentence,  Bee.....
> 
> I practically lived for the Halle Orchestra when I lived in Manchester,  and have spent many years at the Proms.   That was why I mentioned Jerusalem...
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

Official flag protocol forbids wearing the flag or using it as anything but it's intended use.  I know now you see it all the time because people don't think about how disgraceful it is.  You'll never see it here at my home, but if you walk my street you will see many proudly flying old glory.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2015)

There are several on our street, Jim. Just can't see them all on this picture.


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 11, 2015)

Bee said:


> Hanfonius said:
> 
> 
> > You have answered your own question in the first sentence,  Bee.....
> ...


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

In the years that I spent dividing the year between California and New Zealand I would hang the American Flag on my New Zealand home and  the Kiwi flag on my California home.


----------



## Bee (Sep 11, 2015)

Hanfonius said:


> Bee said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...ht-to-wear-cross-at-work-says-Government.html
> ...


----------



## Bee (Sep 11, 2015)

I must apologise to the original poster for going off track.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

I have only been on earth a few days short of 79 but since I've been around I have seen the flag flown on all holidays that in anyway reflect on patriotism.  I fly mine on all those occasions here on my flag holder in front of my house.  I do not fly it every day as I think it becomes ignored by doing so.


----------



## Bee (Sep 11, 2015)

Next Friday sees the start of the rugby world cup and on Friday night England will be playing their first game.............I will be flying both the Union Flag and the Cross of St.George as will most of my neighbours.


----------



## Fern (Sep 11, 2015)

There was a time when we hardly saw the flag flying apart from govt. buildings, these days Kiwis have become more patriotic which is a good thing. 
Govt. or PM John Key, is spending 23 million on what he hopes is a flag change, so he's engaged a 'panel' to choose from the 40 designs that have been submitted. I have to agree, along with 1000's of others,  that our flag is too much like the Australian flag, but I still like to see the Union Jack in the corner, after all that is our heritage.
 So we voters will vote for change or no change  later this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2015)

Bee said:


> I must apologise to the original poster for going off track.



Accepted...


----------



## Bee (Sep 12, 2015)

Thankyou Ken.


----------

